# Doe season opens here



## Clarice

Oct. 31 - Nov. 5 doe season is open. Limit 6. Hope I get a chance to get into the woods. All we get this year we will dress ourselves and can.


----------



## VUnder

I want to try to do that this year. I have never really needed to but now I feel the need do. You may do this a lot, but a lot of people don't, but we know it is possible because canned meat can be bought at the store. This is a blanket message to everybody. Be careful with canning meat. My cousin did it and she liked to killed everybody on the next hill from me. She used a water bath canner, which is a no-no. Pressure cooking raises the boiling point of water and allows you to get a higher temperature to kill the bacteria. Follow the canning instructions and maybe err on the side of caution, by cooking a little longer. Good luck on your deer hunting, Clarice. I have already been eating fresh, deep fried deer steak, but I can't reveal my source.


----------



## Clarice

We had deer steak night before last. Yum,yum. When canning any meat or any recipe with meat in it such as chili or stew or soup, you must use a pressure canner, 10# pressure for 90min. To keep my vegies from being overcooked I can meatless chili, soups, and stews and add a jar of canned meat when heating for dinner. Talk about easy a meal in 10 minutes and so tasty.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

VUnder said:


> I want to try to do that this year. I have never really needed to but now I feel the need do. You may do this a lot, but a lot of people don't, but we know it is possible because canned meat can be bought at the store. This is a blanket message to everybody. Be careful with canning meat. My cousin did it and she liked to killed everybody on the next hill from me. She used a water bath canner, which is a no-no. Pressure cooking raises the boiling point of water and allows you to get a higher temperature to kill the bacteria. Follow the canning instructions and maybe err on the side of caution, by cooking a little longer. Good luck on your deer hunting, Clarice. I have already been eating fresh, deep fried deer steak, but I can't reveal my source.


The other caveat when canning meat, *heat it thoroughly before tasting or touching it* when you cook what you have canned!


----------



## VUnder

Yes, I remember that too, don't eat out of the jar, cook it. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I think I may put a tree stand behind the house. Never have before. But, I would like to add to the freezer.


----------



## CVORNurse

Clarice said:


> Oct. 31 - Nov. 5 doe season is open. Limit 6. Hope I get a chance to get into the woods. All we get this year we will dress ourselves and can.


 We are in muzzle loading season this week. I can not convince DH to kill the does for the most part. He wants horns! And will wait until the last few days to kill a doe because he doesn't want to waste his tags. Never mind the fact that deer are so thick down at our farm that SIL cannot grow any type of flower or shrub.

When ya'll can deer, do you tenderize it or not? And do you brown it first with no flour? How do you do it? I haven't canned any deer yet, but want to this year.


----------



## *Andi

CVORNurse said:


> When ya'll can deer, do you tenderize it or not? And do you brown it first with no flour? How do you do it? I haven't canned any deer yet, but want to this year.


I raw pack mine ... cut into 1 inch cubes, put in jar and can. Some people add salt and/or water ... I do not. (Pressure canner only)


----------



## HozayBuck

*This will be the first season I've missed in 38 years! damn! and it will show in the freezer, maybe the LOTM will buy tags and I can help her fill them..with advice of course ...

BUT! next year I won't leave MT until after season is over... hopefully an Elk will trip over me and break it's neck! lots of meat!!...

Does are the best eating Bucks in rut are not good eating and I can say with total honesty you can not cook the rack long enough to eat it... plus.one Buck will breed many does ensuring a future crop..

I've ever shot an animal to hang it's head on my wall.. not opposed to it, just not my bag...

Good hunting to all!!..
*


----------



## VUnder

I don't look for wall hangers either. I am more of the "first available" type. Would you rather eat a young cow or an old bull? Big racks don't necessarily mean a deer is old. A guy here had 25 bucks in a pen and none were over two years, and some had racks and some were spikes, which goes back to genetics. They could flat footed jump a 12' fence if you got after them. That is why you can't have a garden around here. Dad has it figured out, they have not got in his for many years now.


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> I raw pack mine ... cut into 1 inch cubes, put in jar and can. Some people add salt and/or water ... I do not. (Pressure canner only)


I raw pack (in water) also but I do add a pinch of *sea salt* to each jar. Table salt will make your broth cloudy. I used table salt when I first started canning meat and veggies. It doesn't affect the taste that I could tell but it wasn't as aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## horseman09

We cut, wrapped and froze a doe last Sunday and had venison fillet minion (sp?) last night. We marinade the meat in water, onion powder and garlic powder for a few hours, then clamp it in a double rack, remove the eye from the cook stove and broil it over very hot hardwood coals, basteing it with butter. Dang! I get hungry just thinking about it. 

Of all the meats we can, we like venison the best. We dice it then lightly brown it in peanut oil, pack and add just a little water, a tsp of beef stock then pressure can at 10lbs for 90 min for quarts, 75 for pints.


----------



## Clarice

CVORNurse, I don't tenderize my steaks when canning as the process will do this for you. I do brown mine on all sides (no flour) as it looks better in the jar. If I have it I will add beef broth but if not plain water.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> I raw pack (in water) also but I do add a pinch of *sea salt* to each jar. Table salt will make your broth cloudy. I used table salt when I first started canning meat and veggies. It doesn't affect the taste that I could tell but it wasn't as aesthetically pleasing.


Thanks for the tip. :beercheer:

Well the season is in full swing. Total of 5 down ...

Me ... 1
Hubby ... 1
Son ... 3

Life is good ... :flower:


----------



## HozayBuck

*Andi said:


> Thanks for the tip. :beercheer:
> 
> Well the season is in full swing. Total of 5 down ...
> 
> Me ... 1
> Hubby ... 1
> Son ... 3
> 
> Life is good ... :flower:


Was that 6 tags between all of you? or each? In MT we can usually buy over the counter doe tags in some areas , up to 6 per person ..usually Wht Tails does but can also put in for excess Mulie doe tags, 6 works for me..


----------



## horseman09

Two more does in the freezer. Gotta love those bonus tags. Payback time . They eat my pasture and the took about a forth of my 1/4 acre sweet corn patch. Sounds like a fair trade to me.


----------



## *Andi

HozayBuck said:


> Was that 6 tags between all of you? or each? In MT we can usually buy over the counter doe tags in some areas , up to 6 per person ..usually Wht Tails does but can also put in for excess Mulie doe tags, 6 works for me..


As a land owner in Virginia, we can hunt our land with no tags or license . As long as we hunt what is in season. ~ firearms and archery. (six deer per person ... each season)


----------



## HozayBuck

*Andi said:


> As a land owner in Virginia, we can hunt our land with no tags or license . As long as we hunt what is in season. ~ firearms and archery. (six deer per person ... each season)


That is awesome !! being able to hunt on your own land with no "tax's" from the state to do so!! The way it should be everywhere !


----------



## *Andi

HozayBuck said:


> That is awesome !! being able to hunt on your own land with no "tax's" from the state to do so!! The way it should be everywhere !


Yes, It is awesome ... now if we can get the no hunting on Sunday law changed ... we will be up town.


----------



## Immolatus

I am just getting into hunting, and so far had no luck. I go to my BOL at my buddies house in WV, I dont hunt in MD cause I've got issues with my state and wont contribute more to the state coffers than absolutely necessary. It cost me almost $200 for an out of state license, but totally worth it.

Bad story: On the last weekend of deer season, we planned on going out before dawn on Friday. We get out to his house Thursday night, and Im playing with their dog, and a fluke accident earns me a scratched cornea. OUCH! Had to go to the ER, and spent the weekend in my camper, blindfolded, drugged up, and miserable.
Its fine now, and since theres a split season it reopens for the last few days of the year. I've already taken off work, and my and my buddy are damn hungry cause weve got NOTHING, zilch, nada this season.
Before deer season opened we went varmint huntin, spent 6 hours trudging thru the woods, and didnt see anything worth shooting. We did see a deer at least.
The three days we went deer hunting I didnt even fire a shot. Ugh.
I will get something this time. Dammit, I will.


----------



## horseman09

Good luck, Immo. Let us know how you make out. :wave:


----------



## Immolatus

Will do. Gettin ready to go to bed, getting up at 4 am tomorrow morn. Glad I got a new hunting coat for the holidays, its supposed to be in the teens in the am with 30mph winds most of the day.
Hopefully be able to use the skinning knife my buddy got me...


----------



## Immolatus

Whew, its been a frustrating few days. i will apologize in advance for the grammar, im on the laptop...shift key is too small for my fat fingers...

wednesday it was 35 with 30 mph winds all day. pretty brutal, at least for us. flurries and some light snow all day, made for a beautiful setting, but no deer...
day two was cut short by the aforementioned winds that blew down a tree acros the driveway that had to be taken care o first, still got in 4-5 hours, and still didnt even see one...
today great weather, out from sunup to sundown, still aint even seen a one, grrrr...ive been so tired, i fell asleep sitting on the ground with rifle in hand, dont know for how long cause i dont own a watch and the cell doenst get service up there.
tomorrow is our last day, and since its new years, we wont be out all day. fter this, its back to varmint shootin, which wont be as fulilling, but itll have to do.


----------



## horseman09

Hang in there, Immo. Maybe you need someone to push those deer around a little bit. Do you have any buddies who can shake them up a little?


----------



## *Andi

Immolatus said:


> ive been so tired, i fell asleep sitting on the ground with rifle in hand, dont know for how long cause i dont own a watch and the cell doenst get service up there.


My brother did that one year ... A ten point buck, blew at him and woke him up. lol We still make fun about the deer that had to wake him up to shoot it.

Hang in there ...


----------



## Immolatus

Oh, for that to have happened to me!

Didnt even see a deer. Nary a one.
Well, theres always next year, grumble grumble...


----------



## horseman09

Immo, next year ya otta get a non-res PA license and come on up here. We have lots of deer.


----------



## Immolatus

oH THERE ARE PLENTY OF DEER AROUND, JUST NOWHERE NEAR ME. wE SAW RUBS AND SCAT (oh boy, sorry), and fresh scat at that, all over the place. My buddy says he'll get his MD license next year so it will be cheaper for me.
It costs me too much to be plunking squirrels in WV until next deer season...


----------



## Clarice

The season has ended here for now. DH managed to get 2 doe and 1 buck. I didn't get a chance to go. Too many orders for baked goods. Maybe next year.


----------



## Woody

Had two does with their fawns (no spots) in the backyard over the weekend. Spotted them just below the garden (85’ away and fenced in) and they grazed around spell then laid down within 10’ of the window. After 30 minutes or so they got up and grazed around the yard some more. I stood off to the side and watched them for a while. They did a lot of grooming each other, mostly heads. Couple times I could have dropped two with one shot, heads side by side licking each other and me pointing a finger right through them both. I figured the 30 06 at 30’ would have easily gone through both skulls at that range. But, it is not season, I’m not hungry and meat keeps better on the hoof. Perhaps they will be around when I need them.


----------



## *Andi

Woody said:


> Had two does with their fawns (no spots) in the backyard over the weekend. Spotted them just below the garden (85' away and fenced in) and they grazed around spell then laid down within 10' of the window. After 30 minutes or so they got up and grazed around the yard some more. I stood off to the side and watched them for a while. They did a lot of grooming each other, mostly heads. Couple times I could have dropped two with one shot, heads side by side licking each other and me pointing a finger right through them both. I figured the 30 06 at 30' would have easily gone through both skulls at that range. But, it is not season, I'm not hungry and meat keeps better on the hoof. Perhaps they will be around when I need them.


lol

We had a few in the wheat field last night (drove the dogs nuts). They grazed and we watched ... :surrender:


----------



## lhalfcent

I finally got a freezer full of venison!! My future son in law's brother and their dad went hunting and ended up with more meat than they could use. I be so blessed! lol


----------

